

Egypt arrests scuba divers accused of cutting Internet cable - eplanit
http://mobile.france24.com/en/20130328-egypt-arrests-scuba-divers-accused-cutting-internet-cable

======
lutusp
This may not be related to the cable damage. Other reports have a dragging
boat anchor damaging the cable, and the cable damage point is said to be too
deep for SCUBA diving:

[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/03/28/2213222/ship-
anchor-...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/03/28/2213222/ship-anchor-not-
sabotaging-divers-possibly-responsible-for-outage)

